# The Your Banned Game



## franktank1

It is as easy as banning the person above you for any reason at all, even if it is a bad reason.

Of course, they don't REALLY get banned, it's just a game.

For Example: The person that posts next would ban Franktank1 for being so great.

Begin.


----------



## StaffyDaddy

Im banning you for copying Old School "frank the tank!" lol


----------



## franktank1

haha, banned for posting that picture (props really), but banned nuntheless


----------



## clockwerkninja

Banned cuz you asked for it..


----------



## Roxy_Nie

Your banned just because I have my panties in a bunch.....LMAO


----------



## StaffyDaddy

Youre banned because the infraction bombs are bound to backfire in yo face!!!!!!!!!


----------



## clockwerkninja

StaffyDaddy said:


> Im banning you for copying Old School "frank the tank!" lol


Banned for not mentioning the awesome British TV show the guy with the afro in the background of that photo is in..

Hint: there is an amazing American punk band by the same name as the show..


----------



## franktank1

Banned for knowing that


----------



## clockwerkninja

Banned so you can go watch it after i tell you its called "Misfits"..


----------



## reddoggy

Banned for making assumptions


----------



## clockwerkninja

reddoggy said:


> Banned for NOT knowing that


banned for being to slow..


----------



## Czar

your banned cause I"m hung like a gnat


----------



## StaffyDaddy

Youre banned for looking in the mirror too much


----------



## franktank1

Czar said:


> your banned cause I"m hung like a gnat


Banned for swatting yourself in the junk because you though it was a bug.


----------



## Czar

your banned for looking like chris rock with wooden sandals and rubber mittens


----------



## franktank1

Your banned for being banned and coming back to be banned again


----------



## Harley D

your banned for being a meany bo beany lol


----------



## franktank1

Banned for calling me a meany bo beany, that's just meany


----------



## dixieland

your banned for using the word meany twice in one sentance


----------



## franktank1

Your banned for pointing that out, now I'm embarassed


----------



## dixieland

then I ban you again for letting a girl embarrass you


----------



## franktank1

Then I ban myself for letting that happen, but you're still banned too.........haha


----------



## dixieland

Well dang it!hahaha


----------



## franktank1

You're banned for not banning me again, as the game goes....


----------



## pitbulllover27870

franktank1 said:


> You're banned for not banning me again, as the game goes....


you're banned for not being banned


----------



## smokey_joe

Banned for all those numbers in your name.


----------



## Czar

smokey_joe said:


> Banned for all those numbers in your name.


banned for the ribbon under your name


----------



## franktank1

Banned for having a crown as your avatar


----------



## smokey_joe

banned for not specifying the originators of the quotes in your siggy


----------



## franktank1

Nice, but your banned for the fact that I fixed it


----------



## smokey_joe

You're banned b/c the dog in your avatar is too cute.


----------



## blurzredg4

youre banned for being a sloppy drunk lol


----------



## Harley D

banned for having more then one dog in your avatar


----------



## Czar

your banned for having both msn and yahoo messenger


----------



## blurzredg4

ur banned for asking if we have pitbulls when u know must of us already do lol jkjk but ur still banned!


----------



## Czar

ur banned for owning a toyota


----------



## blurzredg4

ur banned cause i do not own a toyota lol


----------



## Nizmo

blurzredg4 said:


> ur banned cause i do not own a toyota lol


ur banned for not owning a toyota lol


----------



## vdubbinya

ur banned for thinking about banning me.


----------



## Harley D

well, you are banned for being online!


----------



## franktank1

You're banned for being offline


----------



## pitbulllover27870

franktank1 said:


> You're banned for being offline


you're banned for being online to much lol


----------



## franktank1

Banned for not putting the cotton in your mouth, haha


----------



## blurzredg4

ur banned for being from a place called lilburn lol


----------



## smokey_joe

you're banned for joining in oct 08


----------



## Czar

your banned for having 3853 posts


----------



## smokey_joe

You're banned for not having a medal.


----------



## Czar

your banned for not having one either


----------



## smokey_joe

You're banned for making me feel bad that I don't have a medal.


----------



## Czar

your ban'd for feeling bad for not having a medal


----------



## smokey_joe

You're banned for the smiley @ the end of your sentence.


----------



## Czar

your banned for using @ instead of typing at.


----------



## pitbulllover27870

Czar said:


> your banned for using @ instead of typing at.


you're banned for noticing that


----------



## DueceAddicTed

Your ban'd for coming in chat yesterday not typing then leaving ......


----------



## Czar

your banned for falling alseep in chat


----------



## StaffyDaddy

youre banned for your hand being down your pants !


----------



## Czar

your banned for noticing my hands down my pants....


----------



## dixieland

you're banned for always saying your hung like a gnat


----------



## Sadie's Dad

I am banned for not really playing the game LOL


----------



## DueceAddicTed

Sadie's Dad said:


> I am banned for not really playing the game LOL


Your Ban'd for not Ban'n the person above YOU fool !!


----------



## CraziNate

DueceAddicTed said:


> Your Ban'd for not Ban'n the person above YOU fool !!


Your banned for capitalizing you.


----------



## Czar

well bud..your banned for noticing that


----------



## CraziNate

Czar said:


> well bud..your banned for noticing that


Your banned for noticing that I noticed


----------



## Czar

your banned for noticing that i noticed u noticed


----------



## CraziNate

Czar said:


> your banned for noticing that i noticed u noticed


Your banned for noticing too much


----------



## Sadie's Dad

CraziNate said:


> Your banned for noticing too much


Your banned for being online in the morning.


----------



## dixieland

your banned for actually thinking it was a good idea to quote Diemon Dave the Hillbilly Ninja!:rofl:


----------



## Sadie's Dad

dixieland said:


> your banned for actually thinking it was a good idea to quote Diemon Dave the Hillbilly Ninja!:rofl:


Your banned cause he is my Hero. I opened my own Ninji learnin school


----------



## CraziNate

Sadie's Dad said:


> Your banned cause he is my Hero. I opened my own Ninji learnin school


Your banned for having a school


----------



## franktank1

Your banned for letting your dog destroy 2 liter bottles....


----------



## Sadie's Dad

"I wonder what goes through his mind when he sees us peeing in his water bowl."


your banned for peeing in his water bowl.


----------



## CraziNate

Sadie's Dad said:


> "I wonder what goes through his mind when he sees us peeing in his water bowl."
> 
> your banned for peeing in his water bowl.


Your banned for not peeing in his water bowl


----------



## StaffyDaddy

youre banned because your name is only one sylabol LOL NATE


----------



## Czar

your banned for cutting your hair with a flo bee


----------



## franktank1

You're banned for being from Northern VA


----------



## StaffyDaddy

franktank1 said:


> You're banned for being from Northern VA


Youre banned for starting this game!


----------



## CraziNate

StaffyDaddy said:


> Youre banned for starting this game!


Your banned for playing this game.


----------



## franktank1

You're banned for being crazy.....


----------



## Sadie's Dad

franktank1 said:


> You're banned for being crazy.....


Your banned because you have a Lilburn LOL


----------



## franktank1

You're banned for being the second person to use that one........


----------



## Czar

your banned for weaing pink bunny slippers


----------



## franktank1

Your banned for being a VIP member......


----------



## Czar

your banned for not being a vip member


----------



## franktank1

I knew that was coming, but you're banned for always posting in the single word thread


----------



## Czar

your banned for replying to my post in the single word thread


----------



## CraziNate

Czar said:


> your banned for replying to my post in the single word thread


Your banned for having a crown as your avatar


----------



## Czar

your banned for scratching like a sissy


----------



## CraziNate

Czar said:


> your banned for scratching like a sissy


Your banned for thinking I'm a sissy


----------



## Czar

CraziNate said:


> Your banned for thinking I'm a sissy


lol your banned for being named nate


----------



## LouisianaPitBulls

*I'm banning Frank..for being so great at being great..Lol!*


----------



## redog

your banned for that silly grin!


----------



## franktank1

LouisianaPitBulls said:


> *I'm banning Frank..for being so great at being great..Lol!*


HA! Thanks, but you're banned for saying that on your first post!



redog said:


> your banned for that silly grin!


Sorry red, but you're banned for being an Admin


----------



## redog

Oh yeah? well your banned for starting this thread


----------



## StaffyDaddy

Youre banned for being an admin............


----------



## franktank1

You're banned for being a Mod, and copying other posts......


----------



## CraziNate

franktank1 said:


> You're banned for being a Mod, and copying other posts......


Your banned for having under 200 post


----------



## franktank1

Good one Nate, And don't take this the wrong way, I'm just playing the game when I say this, and it's all in good fun, BUT! You my friend, are banned for having more posts, and less rep.............BOOYAH!


----------



## 9361

Banned for being a rep hater!


----------



## franktank1

Banned for having more rep than crazinate and franktank....


----------



## DueceAddicTed

Your ban'd for noticing their rep and comparing it to yours !


----------



## smokey_joe

You're banned for being addicted to Duece!


----------



## franktank1

Banned for being from Kentucky


----------



## CraziNate

franktank1 said:


> Banned for being from Kentucky


Your banned for living in Georgia


----------



## franktank1

You're banned becuase it doesn't say where you live and I can't ban you for living there


----------



## CraziNate

franktank1 said:


> You're banned becuase it doesn't say where you live and I can't ban you for living there


Haha, well your banned for not knowing where I live


----------



## smokey_joe

You're banned for not being online right now.


----------



## StaffyDaddy

Youre banned for noticing it! :roll:


----------



## smokey_joe

You're banned for making me dizzy with that smiley
.


----------



## StaffyDaddy

Youre banned for your name "smokey".... Like on Friday LOL


----------



## franktank1

Youre banned for not responding to my message.....


----------



## CraziNate

franktank1 said:


> Youre banned for not responding to my message.....


Your banned for sending him a message


----------



## redog

your banned for having the naked dude butt on desktop


----------



## franktank1

You're banned for being from a county, and not a city


----------



## CraziNate

redog said:


> your banned for having the naked dude butt on desktop


haha thats actually Vida Guerra's butt



franktank1 said:


> You're banned for being from a county, and not a city


Your banned for joining in Dec


----------



## Black Rabbit

redog said:


> your banned for having the naked dude butt on desktop


Your banned for making me cover the nips. LMAO j/k :rofl::rofl:


----------



## American_Pit13

The new shirt is cute tho!


Your banned for not playing the lemon game right.


----------



## smokey_joe

You're banned for playing with pitbulls.


----------



## CraziNate

smokey_joe said:


> You're banned for playing with pitbulls.


Your banned for being a sloppy drunk


----------



## franktank1

You're banned for always being the person i come behind and have to ban


----------



## CraziNate

franktank1 said:


> You're banned for always being the person i come behind and have to ban


Your banned for always banning me and then making me ban you


----------



## ~StangChick~

your banned for banning too much


----------



## franktank1

You're banned for driving a Mustang.....


----------



## ~StangChick~

your banned for hatin....


----------



## Czar

your banned cause I wanna hump ya big toe


----------



## Black Rabbit

Czar said:


> your banned cause I wanna hump ya big toe


your banned cause you J'ed in yo pant's LMAO


----------



## franktank1

Ha! You're banned for coming up with such a good reason to ban


----------



## American_Pit13

Your banned for using the word banned so many times.


----------



## DueceAddicTed

Your ban'd for still having dragons !


----------



## smokey_joe

You're banned for the love of Duece.


----------



## Czar

YOUR BANNED BETTY SUE


----------



## franktank1

Banned for using all CAPS!


----------



## DueceAddicTed

Your ban'd for not joining chat ......


----------



## CraziNate

DueceAddicTed said:


> Your ban'd for not joining chat ......


Your banned for being in chat


----------



## Black Rabbit

Your banned for banning Ronnie LOL.


----------



## CraziNate

kg420 said:


> Your banned for banning Ronnie LOL.


Your banned for living in B.F.E.


----------



## franktank1

You're banned for scratching............


----------



## CraziNate

franktank1 said:


> You're banned for scratching............


Your banned for itching


----------



## franktank1

You're banned because I have should have known to wrap it up


----------



## Harley D

your banned for having tank in your name


----------



## franktank1

You're banned for having a motorcycle in your name......


----------



## ~StangChick~

your banned for banning her.


----------



## Black Rabbit

CraziNate said:


> Your banned for living in B.F.E.


Your banned for not lining in B.F.E. :rofl::rofl:


----------



## franktank1

You're banned for having a pit/panther mix


----------



## Black Rabbit

Your banned for thinking he looks like a panther lmao


----------



## franktank1

You're banned because that picture looks like it came straight of the Jungle Book


----------



## Black Rabbit

ha ha ha ha ha your banned for watching the jungle book.


----------



## CraziNate

Your banned for having too many post!


----------



## franktank1

You're banned because I agree with you..........


----------



## Black Rabbit

Your both banned cause I said so LMAO


----------



## franktank1

You're banned because I have nothing to say to you


----------



## Black Rabbit

Your banned for not talking to me lol.


----------



## franktank1

You're banned for trying to talk to me. And this is me, not talking...........anymore


----------



## Black Rabbit

Aaawww your banned for making me feel bad


----------



## franktank1

Haha, You're banned for feeling bad, because I'm over it....


----------



## Black Rabbit

ha ha ha ha ha your banned cause your dog is too cute


----------



## franktank1

Haha, thanks, but you're banned for being a suck up!


----------



## Black Rabbit

ha ha ha ha ha ha ha your banned for saying that lmao.


----------



## franktank1

You're banned because your avatar makes me dizzy......


----------



## Black Rabbit

lol your banned cause your avatar is small.


----------



## Mcleod15

Your ALL Banned for no reason I win!!!!!! LOL


----------



## franktank1

Youre banned for thinking you have that authority! Haha


----------



## Black Rabbit

ha ha ha your banned for not respecting my authority!


----------



## CraziNate

Your banned because you have no authority


----------



## redog

yeah kg! your medal is gone


----------



## franktank1

Youre banned for not banning anyone


----------



## Black Rabbit

redog said:


> yeah kg! your medal is gone


She's got heart is banned for steeling it LMAO, I'll have it back in no time don't worry


----------



## CraziNate

kg420 said:


> She's got heart is banned for steeling it LMAO, I'll have it back in no time don't worry


Your banned for banning She's got heart


----------



## Black Rabbit

your banned for stickin up for the medal stealer LMAO


----------



## CraziNate

kg420 said:


> your banned for stickin up for the medal stealer LMAO


Your banned for whinking at me!


----------



## Black Rabbit

your banned for not winking back


----------



## CraziNate

Your banned for wanting me to whink at you


----------



## Black Rabbit

Your banned for not wanting to lol.


----------



## franktank1

Youre banned because I can't think of anything else to ban you for


----------



## American_Pit13

Your banned for not being able to think.


----------



## Chinadog

Your banned for not being able to think for frank  lol


----------



## franktank1

Your banned for being from the south.....still


----------



## smokey_joe

You're banned for quoting Firehazard.


----------



## franktank1

You're banned for posting after me...


----------



## Chinadog

your banned for not living where I live!


----------



## Black Rabbit

Ha your both banned for not living in CA lol


----------



## franktank1

You're banned because the East coast is where it's at!


----------



## MetalGirl30

Your banned for having that cute little pup in your avatar!!!


----------



## Black Rabbit

franktank1 said:


> You're banned because the East coast is where it's at!


Your banned cause the west coast is better Muhaaaa haaaaa.


----------



## franktank1

You're banned for being OUT OF YOUR MIND!


----------



## Chinadog

Your banned because my snowman in my freezer is deforming.


----------



## Black Rabbit

Your banned for being in the south


----------



## Chinadog

ur banned because you DONT live in the south


----------



## CraziNate

Chinadog said:


> ur banned because you DONT live in the south


Your banned because I'm further south


----------



## franktank1

You're banned because you didn't say how far south you are............


----------



## MetalGirl30

franktank1 said:


> You're banned because you didn't say how far south you are............


Your banned for not know how far south she is.....lol


----------



## Chinadog

ur banned for wanting to knock people out lol


----------



## CraziNate

Chinadog said:


> ur banned for wanting to knock people out lol


Your banned cause I would never knock you out!!


----------



## franktank1

You're banned for being a triplet..........


----------



## Chinadog

ur banned because ur not a triplet.


----------



## franktank1

You're banned for being Chinese......HA!


----------



## Chinadog

ur banned for thinking im chinese lmao


----------



## CraziNate

Chinadog said:


> ur banned for thinking im chinese lmao


Your banned because China told you too


----------



## Chinadog

ur banned cuz you have 335 posts :>


----------



## Harley D

your banned for having 716 posts and living in the south....STILL! lol


----------



## Chinadog

ur banned cuz you have a dog named pig (which I LOVE btw) ....but your still banned for it! lol


----------



## CraziNate

Chinadog said:


> ur banned cuz you have a dog named pig (which I LOVE btw) ....but your still banned for it! lol


Your banned for having two paws


----------



## Chinadog

what lmao???

ur banned for not making any sense! lol


----------



## vdubbinya

your banned for not banning me like lisa does every other month.


----------



## Chinadog

lol..

ur banned because you werent banned this month!


----------



## vdubbinya

your banned because your not on lisa's s*** list. :rofl: 

KING KONG MFERS


----------



## CraziNate

Chinadog said:


> what lmao???
> 
> ur banned for not making any sense! lol


Above your avatar



vdubbinya said:


> your banned because your not on lisa's s*** list. :rofl:
> 
> KING KONG MFERS


Your banned for being on a **** list


----------



## Chinadog

ur banned cuz you ARE on lisas s*** list.  lol


----------



## CraziNate

Chinadog said:


> ur banned cuz you ARE on lisas s*** list.  lol


Im not on a **** list 

Your banned for thinking Im on a **** list


----------



## Chinadog

oooooooooooooooooooooo lol

ur banned for making me look stupid! lol


----------



## CraziNate

Chinadog said:


> oooooooooooooooooooooo lol
> 
> ur banned for making me look stupid! lol


Your banned cause I didnt mean to!


----------



## Chinadog

lol its all gravy lmao.. ur banned because you feel bad about making me look stupid lol


----------



## CraziNate

Chinadog said:


> lol its all gravy lmao.. ur banned because you feel bad about making me look stupid lol


Your banned for thinking I feel bad


----------



## Chinadog

lol ur banned for NOT feeling bad!


----------



## vdubbinya

your banned for thinking he felt bad when he didnt feel bad because he didnt do anything.
and for not being on lisa's s*** list. :rofl:


----------



## CraziNate

Chinadog said:


> lol ur banned for NOT feeling bad!


Your banned for telling me what I should feel!!


----------



## smokey_joe

You're banned for spelling crazy with an "i" you unconformist, you.


----------



## Chinadog

ur banned for being sloppy drunk. betty.


----------



## Black Rabbit

your banned for letting China tell you what to do


----------



## smokey_joe

You're banned for having a blonde moment.


----------



## Chinadog

lmao! 

ur banned cuz you have 5 pits


----------



## franktank1

Chinadog said:


> lmao!
> 
> ur banned cuz you have 5 pits


You're banned for showing off your grill......


----------



## Chinadog

ur banned because u have a quote by firehazard thats kick a**


----------



## MetalGirl30

Your banned for saying "China told u to"...shame on you blaming your dog....lol


----------



## Chinadog

ur banned cuz you live in the sticks lol


----------



## MetalGirl30

Chinadog said:


> ur banned cuz you live in the sticks lol


Your banned for talking about my sticks..shhh they are sensitive....lol!!

They don't know they are in the middle of nothing!!!


----------



## franktank1

You're banned for hanging out with sensitive sticks.....


----------



## MetalGirl30

:rofl::rofl::rofl:
Your banned for not listening,,remember shhhh!!!


franktank1 said:


> You're banned for hanging out with sensitive sticks.....


----------



## Chinadog

ur banned cuz I just stubbed my toe.. ouch!  I blame uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu lol


----------



## franktank1

You're banned for stubbing your toe, That one was easy


----------



## MetalGirl30

ur banned for banning him cause he stubbed his toe...


----------



## franktank1

You're banned because "he" is actually a "she"....I think... Am I right China?


----------



## CraziNate

franktank1 said:


> You're banned because "he" is actually a "she"....I think... Am I right China?


Your banned because China is a she!!


----------



## franktank1

I knew it!! You're banned for not posting pics of you hugging the porcelain god


----------



## MetalGirl30

franktank1 said:


> I knew it!! You're banned for not posting pics of you hugging the porcelain god


Ur banned for reminding me of that!!! It was not a god but a goddess, girls rule in this house!!


----------



## CraziNate

MetalGirl30 said:


> Ur banned for reminding me of that!!! It was not a god but a goddess, girls rule in this house!!


You banned because he was talking to me!!!


----------



## franktank1

You're still banned for the same reason


----------



## Chinadog

u are correcto 

Ur banned because girls rule


----------



## franktank1

You're banned for being a sexist.........


----------



## Chinadog

ur banned for not realizing the truth!


----------



## smokey_joe

You're banned b/c you can't handle the truth.


----------



## CraziNate

smokey_joe said:


> You're banned b/c you can't handle the truth.


Your banned because I am the TRUTH!!


----------



## Black Rabbit

Your banned for not posting a pic of the drums


----------



## CraziNate

kg420 said:


> Your banned for not posting a pic of the drums


Lol I have those things stacked in the garage. I havent touched those in a good while. I need to set them up tho. Ive actually been thinking about buying another set or getting an electronic one.

BTW your banned because I have never seen your set!


----------



## Black Rabbit

CraziNate said:


> Lol I have those things stacked in the garage. I havent touched those in a good while. I need to set them up tho. Ive actually been thinking about buying another set or getting an electronic one.
> 
> BTW your banned because I have never seen your set!


Your banned for drum abuse lmao set em up and play em or they'll be sad.


----------



## CraziNate

kg420 said:


> Your banned for drum abuse lmao set em up and play em or they'll be sad.


Lol, well your banned because Ive been playing on my turntablesinstead!!


----------



## franktank1

You're banned for being a wild a** Preacher's Kid....


----------



## Chinadog

ur banned cuz you went to school at an onion field... LMAO..






ok ill quit pickin on you about that.. lmao its just so funny!


----------



## franktank1

Chinadog said:


> ur banned cuz you went to school at an onion field... LMAO..
> 
> ok ill quit pickin on you about that.. lmao its just so funny!


Doesn't bother me one bit, What can you do? It is what it is.

But I'd rather be banned for going to school in an onion field, than be banned for having the potential to be a circus freak.........BA-ZING!


----------



## Chinadog

LMAO you are sooooo right! my two bottom ribs jump on top the other rib, my arms can do 360's lol, and I can turn my feet backwards and walk forward (dang indian wouldnt be able to track me). It used to be embarrassing if I locked my elbow it would jut out like it was broken lol, and you will NEVER win armwrestling because I can unpop my wrist and it can bend to the back of my arm lmao! BROKEN 

ur banned because your not that cool! lmao


----------



## CraziNate

Chinadog said:


> LMAO you are sooooo right! my two bottom ribs jump on top the other rib, my arms can do 360's lol, and I can turn my feet backwards and walk forward (dang indian wouldnt be able to track me). It used to be embarrassing if I locked my elbow it would jut out like it was broken lol, and you will NEVER win armwrestling because I can unpop my wrist and it can bend to the back of my arm lmao! BROKEN
> 
> ur banned because your not that cool! lmao


Your banned because I will beat you in arm wrestling!!!


----------



## franktank1

You're banned for being the arm wrestling champion


----------



## CraziNate

franktank1 said:


> You're banned for being the arm wrestling champion


Your banned for not being a champion


----------



## franktank1

You're banned for rubbing it in my face


----------



## mygirlmaile

You're banned for not using correct grammar in the title of this thread...


----------



## CraziNate

mygirlmaile said:


> You're banned for not using correct grammar in the title of this thread...


You're banned because this is not grammar school


----------



## franktank1

Haha, you're banned for not paying attention in grammar school


----------



## CraziNate

franktank1 said:


> Haha, you're banned for not paying attention in grammar school


Your banned because I never went to grammar school

Grammar school - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## franktank1

Ha! You're banned for posting the definition of grammar school and making me look like a dumb a**


----------



## CraziNate

franktank1 said:


> Ha! You're banned for posting the definition of grammar school and making me look like a dumb a**


Hahaha, your banned because I have to go get ready for work tomorrow


----------



## franktank1

You're banned because I'm already at work


----------



## Chinadog

your banned because you work.


----------



## franktank1

You're banned because I said I was at work, not that I was working


----------



## Chinadog

lmao

ur banned for NOT working at work lol


----------



## franktank1

You're banned for banning me for not working at work

Go eat a cream puff..............haha


----------



## vdubbinya

your banned cuz i dont like cream puffs.


----------



## Chinadog

ur banned because you dont like the best treat in the world... cream puffs!


----------



## redog

mygirlmaile said:


> You're banned for not using correct grammar in the title of this thread...


Grrrr your just banned cuz I feel like it!


----------



## franktank1

You're banned for banning because you feel like banning somebody


----------



## starlitparlit

franktank1 said:


> You're banned for banning because you feel like banning somebody


You're banned because I'm just getting into the game


----------



## Chinadog

ur banned for not liking the your banned game!


----------



## franktank1

Youre banned because she didn't say she didn't like the game

so take your freakishly flexible self, grab a cream puff with your toes, and stick it in your mouth and eat it...... Hahahahahaha


----------



## Chinadog

did I mention I could pick stuff up with my finger toes? How did you kno?? creeeeeepy.... lmao

YOUR banned for spying on me while picking things up with my toes!


----------



## thaim

ummm.. UR ALL BANNED PERIOD


----------



## Chinadog

ur banned cuz you havent posted pics of The deag!


----------



## franktank1

You're banned for wanting to see pics of the Deag!


----------



## Chinadog

ur banned because you got drunk and gave yourself a "haircut"!


----------



## CraziNate

Your banned because I'm going to see Ferry Corsten tonight


----------



## blurzredg4

ur banned for seeeing someone named ferry lol...


----------



## MetalGirl30

your banned because I want that pup in your pic......lol


----------



## CraziNate

blurzredg4 said:


> ur banned for seeeing someone named ferry lol...


Ferry Corsten is one of the best DJs ever!!! He put on an amazing show last night



MetalGirl30 said:


> your banned because I want that pup in your pic......lol


Your banned for having a picture of a horse as your avatar


----------



## vdubbinya

your banned cuz i own u in codmw2
On a verizon aircard internet i might add


----------



## CraziNate

vdubbinya said:


> your banned cuz i own u in codmw2
> On a verizon aircard internet i might add


Hahaha.. Your banned because we need to do a 1 on 1 cage match to find out who the better player is.....ME!!!:woof:


----------



## vdubbinya

your banned cuz im gunna nuke u fool.  

(i dont get outta here until 3:00pm, i'll be home ~ 3:40ish)


----------



## CraziNate

vdubbinya said:


> your banned cuz im gunna nuke u fool.
> 
> (i dont get outta here until 3:00pm, i'll be home ~ 3:40ish)


Your banned cause you work today!!


----------



## vdubbinya

sigh, got me there.


----------



## CraziNate

vdubbinya said:


> sigh, got me there.


Your banned for not banning me!!


----------



## ~StangChick~

your banned for being crazi.


----------



## CraziNate

~StangChick~ said:


> your banned for being crazi.


Your banned because I cant help it!


----------



## CraziNate

Everyone is banned for not playing the game anymore!!!!!!!!! Except me


----------



## vdubbinya

your banned for thinking your the only one playing.


----------



## CraziNate

vdubbinya said:


> your banned for thinking your the only one playing.


Your banned because you didnt get on COD yesterday or today!! Dont be scared, I wont beat you that bad


----------



## vdubbinya

CraziNate said:


> Your banned because you didnt get on COD yesterday or today!! Dont be scared, I wont beat you that bad


your banned because i did get on cod last night,


----------



## CraziNate

Your banned for getting on after I got off

What time did you get on?


----------



## vdubbinya

your banned because you werent on when i got on at around 1ish pm. i didnt play long, had 2 go to court this morning at 9am lmao. i beat the ticket tho so all is good


----------



## MetalGirl30

Ur banned for not playing long n beating a ticket.....


----------



## vdubbinya

your banned for being in the sticks in south carolina like me.


----------



## CraziNate

vdubbinya said:


> your banned for being in the sticks in south carolina like me.


Your banned for living in South Carolina


----------



## franktank1

You're banned for being post #297 in this thread...........


----------



## MetalGirl30

Ur banned for being post #298.....


----------



## pitbulllover27870

MetalGirl30 said:


> Ur banned for being post #298.....


you're banned for listening to whitechapel =p


----------



## Chinadog

ur banned because I had to get new internet service.


----------



## CraziNate

Chinadog said:


> ur banned because I had to get new internet service.


Your banned for getting rid of your other internet service

What internet service do you have BTW?


----------



## franktank1

You're banned for asking who her ISP is...............


----------



## CraziNate

Your banned for having quotes in your sig


----------



## StaffyDaddy

Youre banned for hatin' on siggys


----------



## Chinadog

crazi.... cricket service lol

ur banned for having a bad *** siggy.


----------



## CraziNate

Chinadog said:


> crazi.... cricket service lol
> 
> ur banned for having a bad *** siggy.


Your banned for having cricket service (never heard of)


----------



## StaffyDaddy

youre banned for not reading dates well enough LMAO


----------



## StaffyDaddy

CraziNate said:


> Your banned for having cricket service (never heard of)


Youre banned for never hearing of it


----------



## CraziNate

StaffyDaddy said:


> youre banned for not reading dates well enough LMAO


Your banned cause I have no idea what you are talking about


----------



## franktank1

You're banned for not knowing what he's talking about, because neither do I.............


----------



## CraziNate

franktank1 said:


> You're banned for not knowing what he's talking about, because neither do I.............


Your banned because you should know whats going on!


----------



## franktank1

You're banned because I do know what's going on. Neither of us know what he's talking about.


----------



## CraziNate

franktank1 said:


> You're banned because I do know what's going on. Neither of us know what he's talking about.


Haha, well your banned because I have to work today!


----------



## franktank1

You're banned because I have to work too...........


----------



## Chinadog

lmao your banned because you dont know what staffy is talking about!





LoL I know right, Im such a tard sometimes I was really getting excited over that show and you crushed my dream when you were like oo you know that tomorrow right!! I was wtf??!!!lmao


----------



## CraziNate

Your banned because I'm bored out of my mind right now


----------



## vdubbinya

your banned because its 420 am haha


----------



## Chinadog

ur banned because its 8:13am..


----------



## franktank1

Your banned for being in a different time zone, it's 9:25 here


----------



## Chinadog

lol your banned for not being in the coooool time zone.. BAM!


----------



## franktank1

You're banned for being mistaken, It's cold as S*** here.


----------



## CraziNate

franktank1 said:


> You're banned for being mistaken, It's cold as S*** here.


Your banned because Florida is cold again!!!!!!!


----------



## MetalGirl30

pitbulllover27870 said:


> you're banned for listening to whitechapel =p


Your banned cause you listen to it too....lol!!


----------



## franktank1

You're banned for not banning Crazinate too


----------



## Chinadog

ur banned for banning the person who didnt ban crazinate.


----------



## MetalGirl30

Crap...all of yall are banned for the h**l of it!!!!


----------



## franktank1

Haha, you're banned for thinking you can ban everyone for no reason


----------



## MetalGirl30

franktank1 said:


> Haha, you're banned for thinking you can ban everyone for no reason


Your banned for thinking I need a reason.....LOL!!!


----------



## CraziNate

MetalGirl30 said:


> Your banned for thinking I need a reason.....LOL!!!


Your banned because you have no AUTHORITAH!!!


----------



## franktank1

Haha, you're banned for referencing south park so tastefully.


----------



## Chinadog

your banned because I want a creme poof.


----------



## CraziNate

Chinadog said:


> your banned because I want a creme poof.


Your banned because Im getting frustrated trying to burn P90X for my friends!!!


----------



## Chinadog

ur banned because I still want a creme poof... and your fustrated.


----------



## CraziNate

Chinadog said:


> ur banned because I still want a creme poof... and your fustrated.


Your banned because you need to get up and go buy some creme poofs!!


----------



## franktank1

You're banned because I agree with you. She needs to quit talking about it, and be about it.


----------



## Chinadog

lmao.

Your banned for agreeing with that ridiculous notion you should SEND me some creme poofs!


----------



## franktank1

You're banned because that would take too long, and you wouldn't want them by the time they got there.


----------



## Feari-Neko

your banned for not knowing me


----------



## franktank1

You're banned for not introducing yourself


----------



## Chinadog

your banned for not already knowing!


----------



## CraziNate

Chinadog said:


> your banned for not already knowing!


Your banned because you dont know either!


----------



## franktank1

You're banned because nobody knows...........


----------



## Feari-Neko

youre banned cause i been there first


----------



## franktank1

you're banned again for not introducing yourself to us.


----------



## Feari-Neko

your banned cause i introduced myself twice XD


----------



## franktank1

You're banned for introducing yourself twice......HAHAHAHA


----------



## Feari-Neko

your banned for not reading it at least once!


----------



## franktank1

Your banned because I did read it........


----------



## Feari-Neko

your banned for not telling it before


----------



## franktank1

You're banned because I didn't want to.............


----------



## Feari-Neko

your banned because i want to


----------



## CraziNate

Your banned because you cant!!


----------



## Feari-Neko

youre banned for not let me do what i want


----------



## franktank1

You're banned because I can do what I want, and I'm banning you......


----------



## Feari-Neko

i ban you because you speak english XD


----------



## franktank1

You're banned because you don't????


----------



## Feari-Neko

i ban you because you didnt see that i speak english


----------



## Chinadog

ur banned because your looking at me.


----------



## CraziNate

Your banned because you cant see me!


----------



## Feari-Neko

your banned cause i can see you


----------



## CraziNate

Your banned cause you dont know what I'm doing


----------



## franktank1

Your banned because you saw Ferry last weekend, but you didn't say what you were doing this weekend.....


----------



## CraziNate

franktank1 said:


> Your banned because you saw Ferry last weekend, but you didn't say what you were doing this weekend.....


Lol well your banned because I'm going to a 3 day concert with over 30 DJs called Lost In Bass!!!


----------



## Feari-Neko

youre banned because i want to be there !


----------



## franktank1

You're banned because you won't be......


----------



## CraziNate

Your banned because I'm going to see DJ Icey instead tonight!!!!!!!


----------



## Nizmosmommy

Your banned because I'm jealous.


----------



## CraziNate

Nizmosmommy said:


> Your banned because I'm jealous.


Your banned because you shouldnt be jealous!

Do you know who he is BTW?


----------



## Nizmosmommy

I don't care who anyone is.
i would just like a night on the town.
lol out of the house.
I would go see sesame street on ice if I could get out.


----------



## franktank1

You're banned for not banning Nate......


----------



## Feari-Neko

your banned because im sad


----------



## CraziNate

Feari-Neko said:


> your banned because im sad


Your banned because I'm going to Busch Gardens today!!


----------



## franktank1

You're banned for always having so much to do!


----------



## Chinadog

ur banned for not having enough to do! : )


----------



## franktank1

You're banned for being in the same boat!


----------



## Chinadog

ur banned for putting us in a boat


----------



## franktank1

You're banned for not bringing a paddle......


----------



## Chinadog

ur banned for not having a sail!


----------



## CraziNate

Your banned because I'm gonna sink your boat!!


----------



## franktank1

You're banned because i'm gonna sink your battleship!


----------



## CraziNate

Your banned because I dont have a battleship! I'm a Pirate...ARGGGG!!!!


----------



## franktank1

You're banned for stealing all the booty!..............


----------



## Chinadog

ur banned for not having any booty.


----------



## franktank1

You're banned because I don't have a booty, how did you know?


----------



## Chinadog

lol.. 

Your banned because you didnt see me peaking at you through your window last night.


----------



## franktank1

Haha, You're banned for confusing me with Crazinate......


----------



## CraziNate

franktank1 said:


> Haha, You're banned for confusing me with Crazinate......


Your banned because I have all the booty in the world!!!


----------



## Chinadog

lol ur banned because frank thought I got the two of you confused!


----------



## CraziNate

Chinadog said:


> lol ur banned because frank thought I got the two of you confused!


Your banned because I can never be confused with!!!


----------



## franktank1

You're banned for living in Tampa.


----------



## CraziNate

franktank1 said:


> You're banned for living in Tampa.


Your banned for not living in Tampa


----------



## franktank1

You're banned because I don't want to live in Tampa


----------



## CraziNate

franktank1 said:


> You're banned because I don't want to live in Tampa


Your banned because Tampa is the BEST!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## franktank1

You're banned for being delirious...............


----------



## CraziNate

Your banned because you have no idea what you are talking about!!!


----------



## vdubbinya

your banned for thinking you know what your talking about.


----------



## CraziNate

vdubbinya said:


> your banned for thinking you know what your talking about.


Your banned because I know everything!!!!


----------



## Feari-Neko

you banned for thinking you know everything


----------



## CraziNate

Feari-Neko said:


> you banned for thinking you know everything


Your banned because I'm bored out of my mind!!


----------



## smokey_joe

You're banned for not realizing you were out of your mind before you were bored.


----------



## CraziNate

smokey_joe said:


> You're banned for not realizing you were out of your mind before you were bored.


Your banned because I finally found my mind but I'm still bored


----------



## Chinadog

ur banned because you MUST be outta your mind for thinking Tampa is the best!


----------



## CraziNate

Chinadog said:


> ur banned because you MUST be outta your mind for thinking Tampa is the best!


Your banned because it is!!

Have you ever been here BTW?


----------



## Feari-Neko

youre banned for now living in montreal


----------



## redog

your banned for not living in Chicago....


----------



## reddoggy

You're banned for being a Bears fan!

Da Beerz


----------

